# Preamplificador Gemini PA700 esquema y PCB



## ricardodeni

Hola, dejo un aporte, este es un preamplificador estereo que tengo en el trabajo y la verdad es que suena excelente, no pude conseguir el circuito ni el service manual asi que lo desarmé, levanté el circuito y le diseñé un PCB.

cuenta con los siguientes controles:
-graves
-medios 
-agudos
-balance
-mute
-low cut
-loudness
-volumen

hay partes que tiene el original que no las incluí:
-entrada de microfono
-entrada de fono
-salida de auriculares
-boton mute
-tape monitor
                        ----------------------------------------

El pre trabaja con dos NE5532 y en la salida tiene 3 transistores que cumplen la funcion de mutear el pre durante unos segundos cuando se enciende y de mutearlo en el instante en que se apaga.
como todo pre con funcion loudness necesita un pote de volumen con derivacion que es complicado de conseguir, pero se puede adaptar el que consigan mediante cables y en caso de no conseguirlo se anula la funcion loudness y listo.

bueno, dejo el archivo comprimido en donde esta el circuito y el PCB, unas fotos del que armé yo (no tienen buena calidad ) y un link con el video en el que mariano (mnicolau) lo esta probando ya que el tambien lo armó.

video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYPaxZmI2FE

muchas gracias mariano por tomarte el trabajo de hacer el video

ahhh tambien dejo el PDF del manual de usuario del PA7000 que es un modelo mas nuevo, la diferencia es que este es plateado y tiene salida XLR , pero las especificaciones son las mismas.

saludos.

PD.: los valores de resistencias que figuran en el circuito son los originales, en caso de no conseguirlos que es lo mas probable ( ni mariano ni yo los conseguimos ) hay que poner el valor comercial mas proximo, por ejemplo 300 ohm colocar 330 ohm.


----------



## pachi2009

muy interesante el pre, que medidas tiene la placa esta lista para imprimir? hago una consulta quiero hacerme una mesa de mezclas este pre se podria usar para cada canal de la mesa, es lindo por la eq y los cut y loundness, se le podria agregar los vumetros, salida de auriculares, etc??


----------



## ricardodeni

pachi2009 dijo:


> muy interesante el pre, que medidas tiene la placa esta lista para imprimir? hago una consulta quiero hacerme una mesa de mezclas este pre se podria usar para cada canal de la mesa, es lindo por la eq y los cut y loundness, se le podria agregar los vumetros, salida de auriculares, etc??




hola pachi, las medidas son 23,5 cm x 4,5 cm, el archivo esta listo para imprimir y transferir.
se puede usar tranquilamente para hacer una mesa de mezclas, pero en el foro hay un proyecto especifico que es justamente una mesa de mezclas que hasta tiene envio y retorno de efectos.
por el vumetro habria que ver que IC usar ya que no trae este pre originalmente pero si, se puede agregar y el tema de la salida de auriculares tambien se puede, tendria que levantar esa parte del circuito.

saludos.


----------



## pachi2009

si vi esos proyectos pero los veo muy complicados y todavia no quiero arriezgarme a gastar plata y que me salga mal ya que recien estoy empezando, una consulta como puedo hacer para sacar del pre este solamente la parte de eq ya que es estereo y esta todo en la misma placa ya nose si sera posible desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen tantas preguntas  saludos

y tambien el balance osea sacar en una placa el eq y el balance


----------



## ricardodeni

pachi2009 dijo:


> si vi esos proyectos pero los veo muy complicados y todavia no quiero arriezgarme a gastar plata y que me salga mal ya que recien estoy empezando, una consulta como puedo hacer para sacar del pre este solamente la parte de eq ya que es estereo y esta todo en la misma placa ya nose si sera posible desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen tantas preguntas  saludos
> 
> y tambien el balance osea sacar en una placa el eq y el balance




hoal pachi , la verdad que no te entiendo lo que queres hacer, explicame un poco mejor y para que a ver si te puedo ayudar.

saludos.


----------



## pachi2009

mira lo que quiero hacer es un mixer para dj que tenga eq de tres bandas, balance con su vol por canal,master, salidad de auriulares, vumetro, etc y me intereso el pre este porque tiene la eq, el balance y ya es estereo, el tema es que habria que eliminar el loundness, cut etc.
Esta bueno porque no he encontrado ningun eq de tres bandas con circuito y pre estereo todo lo que hay es mono por eso nose si sera muy complicado hacer lo que quiero con este circuito

eliminando los botones para asi achicar la placa


----------



## ricardodeni

pachi2009 dijo:


> mira lo que quiero hacer es un mixer para dj que tenga eq de tres bandas, balance con su vol por canal,master, salidad de auriulares, vumetro, etc y me intereso el pre este porque tiene la eq, el balance y ya es estereo, el tema es que habria que eliminar el loundness, cut etc.
> Esta bueno porque no he encontrado ningun eq de tres bandas con circuito y pre estereo todo lo que hay es mono por eso nose si sera muy complicado hacer lo que quiero con este circuito
> 
> eliminando los botones para asi achicar la placa



hola pachi, se puede, si lo vas a armar me comprometo a hacer la reforma, vas a tener que esperar unos dias por que ahora no puedo dedicarle tiempo a este PCB, el pre quedaria con:

graves
medios
agudos
balance
volumen
mute???


saludos.


----------



## pachi2009

muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda lo voy armar en cuanto me pases el circuito.
Quedaria como vos decis pero capas sacando el mute no?? porque en un a mezcladora no hace falta.
Espero con ansias el circuito un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buen pre Ricardo, felicitaciones, anda 10 puntos el Gemini. Gracias por levantar el circuito y compartirlo...

PD: 36 descargas y comenta uno sólo... qué mal, agradezcan che...

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

bueno pachi aca dejo el PCB del pre simplificado, revisalo y si encontras algo mal en la placa avisame.

saludos.


----------



## pachi2009

buenas muchas gracias por el circuito lo voy a probar te hago una pregunta los capacitores ceramicos son: 6 de 224, 2 de 183, 2 de 472, 2 de 682 y los de poliester:1 de 104, 2 de 10 ? porque no se ve bien y otra cosa los dos diodos de cuanto son? las medidas del pcb estan ya para imprimir directo? 
La verdad muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda en estos dias voy a comprar los componentes para hacerlo


----------



## gedolaudor

Hola!

Felicitaciones por el trabajo y gracias por el excelente aporte.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

disculpen los diodos de que valor o numero son?


----------



## ricardodeni

pachi2009 y pako_yanke aca dejo el PDF de la serigrafia del pre simple sin los pads, ahora se pueden ver bien los valores y aclaré los diodos.

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

grasias buen aporte es justo lo que andaba vuscando un buen pre. en la semana lo armo y comento los resultados ,tengo resistencias de 300 ohm y de 3 k ,las consegui en gb ase tiempo ya


----------



## Fogonazo

:buenpost:

...............


----------



## el-rey-julien

ay un capacitor de 47 mf electrolitico que esta conectado a la patita numero 4 del ic y una resistencia de 100 ohm ,no esta al reves o es que va conectado asi con el positivo a chasis¿¿esta justo devajo de la ficha de alimentacion +15 -15 gnd
ya lo estoy armando 
saludos

bueno e terminado  de armar el pre,funciona de 10,pero e batallado un poco con pistas en cortos[culpa mia].le ise algunos cambios en ves de los 2 transistores c2875 coloque dos c3189 ,en lugar del a1048  ,coloque un a1015 ,un capacitor electrolitico al reves de como esta en la serigrafia.
algunos capasitores del control de tonos no consegui y puse otros valores
la llave molex con retencion del mute no funcionava asi que le puse dos puentes a las dos patitas libres de la llave asia chasis,aora si funciona el mute.
en lugar de los 5532 coloque un tl072 y un an6558s .la alimentacion no use +15 -15 .
estoy usando +6 -6 volt,con esa tencion logre los mejores resultados ,los +6 -6 sin regular 
.tengo disponible +17 -17 volt y no funciona con esa tencion,con +12 -12 no me gusto el sonido .los potenciometros use de 25 k  ,para el volumen use un pote de 100k con derivacion ,que no medi en cuanto deriba ,bueno anda y muy bien ,todos los potenciometros los conecte con cable plano unos 10 centimetros pot pote y no mete ruido ,
espero les sirva por si no les funciona de una asi lo echan a andar
gracias por todo amigos del foro,
mucha suerte


----------



## mnicolau

Ese capacitor *debe* ir con el positivo a masa, ya que es el filtrado de la rama negativa y en estas, el mayor potencial está en Gnd... 
Colocar al revés ese capacitor te puede estar metiendo ruido en el pre, dalo vuelta y volvé a probar con las tensiones propuestas.

Saludos


----------



## pachi2009

gracias por contestar ricardodeni ya estoy armandolo ya les contare como queda un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien

mnicolau dijo:


> Ese capacitor *debe* ir con el positivo a masa, ya que es el filtrado de la rama negativa y en estas, el mayor potencial está en Gnd...
> Colocar al revés ese capacitor te puede estar metiendo ruido en el pre, dalo vuelta y volvé a probar con las tensiones propuestas.
> 
> Saludos


siii tenes razon ,como no me di cuenta antes,saque el casitor lo puse como esta en esquema y funciona mejor ,probe con varias tenciones y funciona en todas vien,
entonces era por eso que no me funcionaba bien en 12,17, volt,se ponia en corto el capa ,ya mil gracias
no puedo creer como me confundi todavia,error de novato mal ,grasias que no estallo en mi rostro ,miro y miro el esquema y esta bien clarito ,seme paso upp


----------



## ricardodeni

felicitaciones gustavocof115, foto foto?? 

saludos.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola ricardodeni mira lo arme pero a mi tambiem me produce un pequeño sonido en la salida que puedo hacer? que propones espero tu respuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien

ricardodeni dijo:


> felicitaciones gustavocof115, foto foto??
> 
> saludos.



el pre lo tengo suelto todabia,asta que consiga gabinete mas grande,cero ruidos a pesar que puse los potes todos con cable,el ampli es de 200 wat +200 wat ,con pic ,controla  que las salidas esten bien,retardo de conecion de parlantes y detector de voltajes correctos , temperatura[enciende los cooler cuando alcansa los 44 grados y ]estado de salida,encendido apagado de la etapa de potencia y pre  y de los cooler ,
 el proximo paso es rediseñar la placa ,quiero pre ,salida y microcontrolador todo en la misma placa ,gracias a este pre quedo una locura como suena ,a la fuente esa si la ago aparte ,por aora esta todo medio arañita armado.


----------



## ricardodeni

gustavocof115: que buen ampli te va a quedar!! gracias por las fotitos.

PAKO_YANKE: a quien mas le produce un ruido en la salida ademas de a vos ?? bueno  revisa que todos los valores de componentes esten bien, que las pistas esten bien , asegurate de haber puesto un capa de poliester en el que dice "104 pol" , recomiendo fuente regulada con 7815 y 7915 , y ya que estamos describi un poco mas que tipo de ruido tenes en la salida.

saludos.


----------



## bebeto

Muy bueno el pre... yo hace unos dias que quiero levantar el circuito del pre de una consola potenciada SKPro, pero si no tendria pre de seguro me montaba este...

Ya voy a tener que hacer algun otro ampli y lo voy a tener en cuenta, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

ya lo probe, resulta que el pote del balance estaba dañado.
mil gracias ricardo deni subire unas fotos del proyecto

por cierto ricardodeni quiera saber si me ayudas a adaptarlo a este mixer https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/ ya que me gustaria integrarle 1 ecualizador por entrada espero tu respuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien

tengo una duda,ay va
el transistor a1048 es el que cumple la funcion de llave de mute ,exita a los los dos transistores c2878 a traves del las dos resistencias de 4,7k  al momento de encender el equipo,bueno eso es lo que entendi yo,el caso es que si a esas  resistencia de 4,7k le doy tencion el pre se mutea [ay meto la funcion de automutin con mi pic,para que se mutee cuando tengo mucha señal de entrada,o cuando no ay señal de entrada],bueno asta ay es lo que ise,pero antes de sacar el primer transistor [2sa1058,bueno yo use el 2sa1015]medi la vcc en el colector del transistor ,al momento de encender y encendido,cuando lo apage y nunca tubo en cambio de vcc siempre 0 volt a 0.02 vcc ,para que cumpla la funcion de mute no deveria tener en el colector de a1048  vcc+ y al cabo de unos segundos caer la tencion y asy abilitar la salida del pre.algo esta mal ay ,no me avia dado cuenta al principio porque ya tenia retardo al conectar los parlantes,me di cuenta cuando empese a implementar el sistema de automutin ,ise algo mal,o no esta funcionando esa funcion en el circuito original.
,revise los terminales del transistor para ver que no me aya confundio,tambien compare con el esquema y no logre que la funcion mutin funcionase tal como esta asi original ,podrian medir y o comparar para saber si a ustedes si les funciono '.

p.d
tambien tube que estabilizar las vcc de alimentacion del pre ,al principio estavan sin estabilizar,pero funciona mejor estabilizando la alimentacion.
[no encuentro los signos de interrogacion,sino los ubiera puesto,algo con el teclado despues de la ultima compilacion de mi kernel,encima borre la vieja imajen,sepan disculparme]
gracias


----------



## sobrituning

hola, no se si lo tendreis o seria posible que posteaseis el original, con su salida de auriculares, entrada de micro... todo. es para mi equipo de sonido de altisima calidad que me quiero montar.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

encontre un esquema original de un pre gemini modelo bpm500 ,al pareser es muy similar, en el esquema encontre una sola difencia ,es que en el original el colector es el que va a chasis [de los c2878]ademas de una resistencia de un 1k al capacitor de 4,5 que esta en la base del primer transistor.modifique y lo conecte tal cual esta en la imagen y todabia no funciona ,les dejo el pdf por si sacan alguna idea yo modificacion,el esquema esta en la pagina 12 y antes esta la placa y componentes,asta que no entienda como funciona los tres transistores nunca boy a poder acerlo funcionar,quiero descubrir eso antes de que la funcion esa se la deje al pic ,
de todas maneras con el pic lo voy a manejar pero me interesa saber su funcionamiento ,
gracias


----------



## ricardodeni

bueno gustavo, mañana lo reviso bien y te digo como es , hoy ya no me da la cabeza

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yaaa por fin lo entendi,funciona de esta manera ,al momento del encendido el diodo carga el capacitor de 4,7µf a traves de la resistencia de 680k,el otro diodo carga el capacitor de 220µf que esta en el emisor del transistor,en el encendido como la base del transistor esta sin polarizar[asta que se carga el capacitor de 4,7µf]se mutea el sonido,amedida que el capasitor se carga[el de 4,7µf ]el sonido va aumentando,
cuando el dichoso capacitor ya esta cargado el volumen queda normal,no se si ustedes entendieron lo que quiero explicar ,pero el caso esque al principio no me funcionaba porque yo media y media la polarizacion del transistor y no avia nunca canbios y todo era por los dos diodos 1n4148 que estavan abiertos ,medi el resto de diodos y o para mi sorpresa estan todos aviertos ,canvie de tester por si las dudas y si el lote entero de diodos esta mal,
creo que ya arme como 200 placas con ese lote,que voy a tener que sacar ,por suerte no estan soldados todavia ,lastima que los terminales si estan cortados,tambien para estar mas seguro por si me fallaban los multimetros ,solde una de esas placas y no funciono les cambie los diodos y todo perfecto[las 200 placas no son de esete pre,son de unos microfono electrec para porteros electricos]
grasias  a todos ,y perdon por la molestia ocasionada


----------



## mArgAAle

Gente, estoy reuniendo los componentes para el pre y me falta el A1048, ademas del A1015(que me parece de inferior calidad en cuanto a que el ruido es mayor) que otro reemplazo hay? Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

gustavocof115: felicitaciones de nuevo.

mArgAAle : si conseguiste ese reemplazo usa ese, por el tema de cual TR es mas o menos ruidoso ni te calientes por que el audio no pasa por los TR , son solo para mutear el encendido y el apagado.

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

a me sacaste la palabra de la boca ,ricardo ,yo le iva a desir lo mismo a margaale.


----------



## nikko

hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me estoy armando un equipo pero no entiendo mucho, a si que les pido que me ayuden. El equipo va a tener un eq de 10 bandas y los Ampli son HighEnd ClaseD (dos de 200W) la pregunta es ¿que preampli me recomiendan, el primero o el segundo que posteo gustavocof115?

salu2 y muchas gracias


----------



## mArgAAle

ricardodeni dijo:


> gustavocof115: felicitaciones de nuevo.
> 
> mArgAAle : si conseguiste ese reemplazo usa ese, por el tema de cual TR es mas o menos ruidoso ni te calientes por que el audio no pasa por los TR , son solo para mutear el encendido y el apagado.
> 
> saludos.



Ah, ok, gracias, igual se me esta complicando para conseguirlos, en electronicaliniers no los tienen. Algun otro reemplazo que sepan?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Usá los BC557/8/9/60. Cualquiera de esos te va a resultar muy fácil de conseguir y barato. Para reemplazar los otros podés usar los complementerios, BC547/8/950.
O cualquier otro par de transistores que se te ocurra, no pasa nada. Sólo prestarle atención a la advertencia.

*Advertencia*: Tienen un pinout distinto, así que doblá las patas para que queden como deben ir en el PCB.

Saludos


----------



## mArgAAle

Cacho dijo:


> Usá los BC557/8/9/60. Cualquiera de esos te va a resultar muy fácil de conseguir y barato. Para reemplazar los otros podés usar los complementerios, BC547/8/950.
> O cualquier otro par de transistores que se te ocurra, no pasa nada. Sólo prestarle atención a la advertencia.
> 
> *Advertencia*: Tienen un pinout distinto, así que doblá las patas para que queden como deben ir en el PCB.
> 
> Saludos



Mil gracias, los otros los consegui. Lo que se complica conseguir tambien (como decia bien el post) es el pote con derivacion, pero ya vere como lo reemplazo

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

nikko dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me estoy armando un equipo pero no entiendo mucho, a si que les pido que me ayuden. El equipo va a tener un eq de 10 bandas y los Ampli son HighEnd ClaseD (dos de 200W) la pregunta es ¿que preampli me recomiendan, el primero o el segundo que posteo gustavocof115?
> 
> salu2 y muchas gracias


yo no postee ningun preampli el que lo posteo fue ricardo ,yo si postee el esquema original de un preampli gemini de un modelo similar al pa700


----------



## nikko

disculpa gustavocof115, fue un mal entendido mio.
Yo queria preguntar si me sirve el pre que publico ricardo para mi equipo.

muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muy bueno el proyecto, gracias por compartir.


----------



## el-rey-julien

nikko dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me estoy armando un equipo pero no entiendo mucho, a si que les pido que me ayuden. El equipo va a tener un eq de 10 bandas y los Ampli son HighEnd ClaseD (dos de 200W) la pregunta es ¿que preampli me recomiendan, el primero o el segundo que posteo gustavocof115?
> 
> salu2 y muchas gracias


este preampli te va a servir porque es estereo ,el otro que posteo ricardo el rb400 no te va a servir al menos que armes dos placas iguales porque es de un solo canal y ademas es para bajo 



nikko dijo:


> disculpa gustavocof115, fue un mal entendido mio.
> Yo queria preguntar si me sirve el pre que publico ricardo para mi equipo.
> 
> muchas gracias



no ay problema solo que no queria robar los creditos que pertenecen a ricardo


----------



## mArgAAle

Bueno, voy avanzando con esto, esta semana hago la placa y el finde la pruebo, primero arme la etapa de potencia, viejo proyecto que tenia olvidado y reflote. Tengo una duda con respecto a los potes con derivacion. Dicha derivacion al 50% es constante? o sea un pote de 50k en la derivacion siempre salen 25? o la derivacion es al 50% de lo que esta actualmente y va subiendo conforme giro el pote? pregunto esto para ver como armo el reemplazo. Espero me sepan dirigir, no me dedico a la electronica, pero me gusta la parte de audio como hobbie.

Saludos.


----------



## Manu2k

Hola que tal, yo hoy termine de armar este pre ampli me quedo perfecto hasta el valor de las resitencias q no consegi comercialmente las calcule yo armando en serie diferente valores hasta consegir los valores exactos asi q*UE* en eso no tube problema,tengo unas pregunta para aserles:1) En ves del c2874 lo remplaze por un ¿c1815 esta bien no j****e?
                              2) el pote de vol 20k lin deriv lo cambie por uno de 50k ¿no j****e?
                              3) y la ultima yo toy armando la fuente y tengo un trafo de +-15 que es de 300ma como maximo, queria saver ¿cuanto llega a consumer como maximo este pre? ¿o cuanto necesita mejor dicho?

a me olvidaba y los pote de 20k de bass, mid y trable los cambie por 25k, en realidad no los cambie digamos no consegi comercialmente esos valores, y otra cosita para los q*UE* ya lo armaron este pre filtra bien todo? y los ruidos, calidad y rendimiento? que se cuenta?

saludos y gracias por este gran aporte!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

manu2k
si  funcioa muy bien,con el transformador no vas a tener problemas ,eso de los potes yo tambien lo arme con 25k y sin problema y el remplazo de los transistore esta bien cualquiera que pongas ay  sirve,siempre y cuando respetes el orden de las patitas ,loque si te diria que te fijes en el pote de balanse ese es importante porque si le pones de 25k baja mucho el volumen ,yo le puse uno de 250k y funciona bien ,


----------



## Manu2k

Hola gustavo gracias por tu respuestas mira por lo del tema del pote es que me pase uno de largo el de balanse que tengo si es de 250k jeje, asi que bueno muchas gracias y ahora me quedo mas tranqui con el tema del trafo saludos y gracias de buelta 

Hoy es el dia de la prueva luego te cuento los resultados


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola mnicolau otra vez de regreso mira arme varios preamplificadores para usarlos como un tipo mexclador ahora lo que quiero es juntarlos todos como le puedo hacer y de paso anecxar uns 4 mic?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buscalo como amplificador sumador con operacionales, para el mic puedes usar un inversor con ganancia de 100.

Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90

:buenpost::buenpost::buenpost:


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

gracias oscar me podrias ayudar a diseñarlo si no fuese mucha molestia porfavor


----------



## Manu2k

Holas soy yo de buelta miren ya alfin ise andar a este pre, no habia podido hacerlo andar por que mi proveedor de componentes no tenia mas integraditos, hasta que me consigio 1, bueno el tema es que anda de 10! muy buena calidad y todo lo demas, pero tengo unas leves dudas, primero para que sirve el "low cut" por que no hace nada, y la otra es que (aclaro no lo tengo en una caja todabia si no en un mueble) tengo un ruido de alta frecuencia y empeora al subir mas la banda aguda, el tema es que cuando toco el potenciometro con el dedo, este ruido se va casi por completo cuando el potenciometro digamos esta en posicion por la mitad osea lo normal, porque cuando lo pongo al maximo ni con el dedo saco el ruido y es aun peor, queria saver como puedo solucionar ese problema, ya se que me diran que es un problema de masa pero como lo soluciono le sueldo un cable de masa a la carcaza del potenciometro?¿que ago?


----------



## Manu2k

Hola que tal les paso a comentar mi problema, yo arme el PRE-Ecualizador Gemini PA700
que se encuentra en este mismo foro posteado hace poco tiempo, y me anda joya, el tema es el siguiente, tengo unos ligeros ruiditos de alta frecuencia que al parecer uno proviene de la fuente y otro del mismo ECU, el tema es que cuando por ejemplo toco la carcaza del trafo con el dedo el ruido se va casi todo y queda un ligero ruido que ese cuando todo también con el dedo toco el potenciómetro de la banda aguda se ba por completo ya se que debe ser un problema de masa pero como lo soluciono? y a otra cosa no le arme ninguna caja, con armarle una caja servirá? tiene que ser de metal? no se puede de plástico?

Espero su ayuda y respuesta gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Manu2k dijo:


> Hola que tal les paso a comentar mi problema, yo arme el PRE-Ecualizador Gemini PA700......



Vos planteas el problema y la solución, una caja metálica y conectada a GND del circuito.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

disculpa fogo la molestia mira lo que paza es que quiero poner 4 pre simplificados gemini y juntalos a una salida al igual que con 4 mic como los mexclo me podrias ayudar gracias


----------



## KirickOnyx

Hola,
Cabria la posibilidad de postear el circuito completo de este Preamplificador PA-7000 ?
Es decir, incluyendo los elementos excluidos.

Un Saludo y un 10 por el pedazo de aporte!!!

Nadie sabe nada??


----------



## el-rey-julien

kirickonyx
en los post anteriores yo subí el esquema completo de un pre gemini muy similar por no decir igual al pa700  ,ay tenes todas las etapas y elementos excluidos,el resto depende de vos ,solo tenes que hacer el pcb o solo armar las etapas que vos necesites 
saludos
pd.
esta en la segunda pagina el esquema completo


----------



## KirickOnyx

DIOS!!!! ese cacharro cuesta un paston nuevo original!!!! O_O
Al menos eso he visto en internet.
Las pcb's estan para imprimir no??
Es un proyecto bastante grande.....puft...se podria intentar XD
Por curiosidad, es mejor que el PA 7000 verdad??

Un saludo Y PEDAZO DE APORTE!!! quizas debia estar en un post nuevo


----------



## Jackcer

Agradezco a ricardodeni por su valioso aporte, extraer un esquematico de un circuito ya implementado no es tarea fácil, aun mas compartir el producto de dicho esfuerzo tiene el doble de mérito.


----------



## dc25

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro, en primer lugar me gustaria agradecer este gran aporte a ricardodeni, la verdad es que llevo bastante tiempo buscanco algo asi, tambien me gustaria comentar que soy un gran aficionado a la electronica aun que por desgracia no soy un gran entendido.

Dicho esto me gustaria que si pueden me respondan algunas inquietudes que tengo respecto a amoldar el proyecto a mis necesidades.

Seria posible eliminar el control de medios en el control de tonos y el loudness?¿

Si algien sabe como hacerlo agradeceria muchisimo que me orientara un poco ya que llevo como 2 semanas calentandome la cabeza y pese a mis bajos conocimientos no se por donde cojerlo.


Muchas gracias a toda esa gente que invierte su tiempo en ayudar a los que no entendemos mucho.

Un saludo

Y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

dc25 dijo:


> Seria posible eliminar el control de medios en el control de tonos ?¿


 
Para que quieres hacer eso?

Si quieres un control de tonos solamente con low y treble, en la red hay muchos que te pueden servir, ademas si haces eso se pierde la originalidad del circuito ya que habria que cambiar las frecuencias de corte a los tonos que quedan para que no haya hueco en la respuesta en frecuencia luego de quitar el control de medios.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Para que quieres hacer eso?......
> ademas si haces eso se pierde la originalidad del circuito ya que habria que cambiar las frecuencias de corte ......


Además quedaría menos versátil.


----------



## dc25

Hola amigos, la razon de quitarselo es que  no quiero que afecte nada en la media de la banda sobre todo en el loudness ya que por mucho que e buscado no e logrado encontrar un preamp con loudness q*UE* se adapte a mis necesidades, este es el preamp que mas se adapta de los que encontrado en la red aun que para mi lo ideal seria..

Treble - ± 8 dB a 10 kHz 

Bass - ± 8 dB a 100 Hz

Loudness - + 6 dB a 100 Hz, + 6 dB a 10 kHz

Si algien sabe de algun esquema con estos parametros seria perfecto pero como ya e dicho me e vuelto loco buscando y no e encontrado nada, sobre todo en lo que al loudness se refiere.(ya sabeis que sea controlado por el volumen para corregir la perdida de frecuencias de nuestros torpes oidos)

No quiero molestar nadie, y ni hacerles peder su tiempo, pero mis bajos conocimientos
me inpiden poder modificarlo yo mismo, y decir que tenia un preamp con estas caracteristicas pero fui victima de algun indeseable que se apodero de el y de otros 
aparatos que estimaba mucho.

Muchas gracias por vuestro interes, y decir que me parece excepcional este foro que descubri hace poco tiempo. 

Saludos y suerte amigos


----------



## rava06

Muy buen post papa...ravisando los circuitos...grax...


----------



## sobrituning

hola, muy buen aporte.

me encanta este pre y me gustaria ponerlo con dos amplis hifi de rotel (mariano) pero me gustaria que llevara salida para auriculares y entrada para micro, ¿puedes incluirlo? y si alguien me puede dar uno le daria las gracias ya que no encuentro ninguno y es urgente.

saludos y gracias


----------



## djwash

Hola se ve muy bueno el pre, quisiera saber si habra problema en usar potenciometros de 100K en vez de 20K o 25K que son los que han usado los que lo han armado? Mi pregunta es porque tengo 8 de estos y si no me sirven cuando vaya a comprar los materiales me traigo los potes de 25K...

Desde ya gracias... Saludos.


----------



## prmtrade

Muy buen aporte, te lo agradezco mucho, en cuanto comience a trabajarlo subo fotos..
Muy bueno..


----------



## nutler

por que no posteas el pre-amplificador incluyendo:
hay partes que tiene el original que no las incluí:
-entrada de microfono
-entrada de fono
-salida de auriculares
-boton mute
-tape monitor


----------



## sobrituning

nutler dijo:


> por que no posteas el pre-amplificador incluyendo:
> hay partes que tiene el original que no las incluí:
> -entrada de microfono
> -entrada de fono
> -salida de auriculares
> -boton mute
> -tape monitor



A mi tambien me interesaria que las incluyera.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Ver el archivo adjunto 29438
acá tenes un esquema de otro modelo igual que subí ase algún tiempo  ,el esquema es idéntico si te interesa de ay saca el resto de las partes  ,pero habría que rediseñar toda la placa para incluirlas y  quizás te animes vos mismo a rediseñar el pcb 
un abrazo


----------



## pabloka

ricardodeni dijo:


> Hola, dejo un aporte, este es un preamplificador estereo que tengo en el trabajo y la verdad es que suena excelente, no pude conseguir el circuito ni el service manual asi que lo desarmé, levanté el circuito y le diseñé un PCB.
> .....




Muy buen aporte Ricardodeni , es justo lo que estaba buscando , te hago una sola consulta , veo que lleva dos diodos , de que valor son ? 
Desde ya muchas Gracias por todo y saludos !!!!


----------



## Cacho

pabloka dijo:


> veo que lleva dos diodos , de que valor son ?


Menos de 20 centavos... Si te los quieren cobrar más, te están robando.

¿De qué habás exactamente?


----------



## pabloka

Cacho ,no me referia al valor economico ,  si no de que amperaje son y que denominacion .

Slds.


----------



## el-rey-julien

los diodos son 1n4148  los diodos son según esquema son 1n4148 ,cacho te contesto irónicamente 
si lees bien todo el post y miras asta el esquema original que subí ase tiempo te darás cuenta,te pregunta también de que hablas porque vos tendrías que haber echo la pregunta correcta,

ej.
 los diodos d1 y d2 que están cerca de los transistores tr1 y tr2  que actúan de mute que valores lleva/o tienen el numero?

es como dice maestro todavía no funciona la bola de cristal .así que supongo que estas preguntando por esos dos diodos 
saludos


----------



## pabloka

Gracias Tsunami , y disculpas por no haber hecho correctamente la pregunta ........ solamente queria saber de que valor eran los unicos diodos que figuran y a pesar de haber leido todos los comentarios no me di cuenta.
Igualmente gracias y saludos.


----------



## sanfiel

saludos amigo yo estoy buscano uno de esos pero me hace falta la entrada de nicrofono tu la tendras


----------



## angel36

Para la vercion simple......

pregunto? la placa es de 15cm x 5 cm mas o menos?
leí que estaba listo para imprimir asumo que esta para el método de planchado. 

Al parecer este va a ser mi próximo proyecto

Gracias por compartirlo

Saludos!


----------



## Nachouqz

Una pregunta los potes no son stereos , como van conectados ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Nachouqz dijo:


> .....Una pregunta los potes no son stereos , como van conectados ?


Los potenciómetros son "Dobles", mira en el diseño de la PCB que se conectan en 6 puntos directamente a ella.


----------



## Nachouqz

Tengo un problemita hice el pre-simple de ricardodeni y a la salida del ampli me marca -11v en las  salidas , alguien sabe que puede ser :S


----------



## ricardodeni

Nachouqz dijo:


> Tengo un problemita hice el pre-simple de ricardodeni y a la salida del ampli me marca -11 en las dos salidas , alguien sabe que puede ser :S




a la salida del amplificador o del preamplificador ? , si es del pre revisa que hayas conectado bien la fuente, asegurate de tener la tension positiva y negativa y que los integrados del pre esten bien


----------



## Nachouqz

a la salida del preamplificador  ahi dejo una imagen , esta bien conectado uso los 7815 y 7915


----------



## Fogonazo

Si las tensiones de alimentación son correctas y están conectadas "Donde Deben", el problema lo tienes con los 3 transistores que ponen a tierra la señal de salida.
Verifica que no los hallas conectado mal.


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Nacho; Un poco tarde pero......
¿Usaste c2878 y a1048 o un reemplazo?
saludos.


----------



## Nachouqz

no use los originales


----------



## carlitosferar

Bueno, entonces descartado por ese lado. :enfadado:
Mandate una buena foto de las pistas 
A mí me dejó de funcionar de repente.......Me había volado (No Se Por Qué) el A1048. Le puse un BC556 (que era lo que tenía a mano) y allí está funcionando. Pegale una mirada tal vez sea el punto débil de este aparatejo. (Que vale aclarar: Funciona Perfecto, y en su momento salio andando de UNA).
Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

hola compañeros del foro les comento que arme  este pre pero he tenido incovenientes primero que no me da frecuencia en los medio y por otro lado cuando subo el volumen del amplificador el sonido se entrecorta como si se fuera a mutear y me toca bajarle no se que sea si ustedes les ha pasado algo parecido diganme. 

nota: Hice el pre simple 

saludos


----------



## Armandorf

Hola, que tal

se ve muy interesante el pre, muy completo

compré todo excepto el potenciometro con derivacion, se lo pedi así al vendedor de microelectronica y me dijo que no tenia idea, tiene algun otro nombre?
tengo capacitores multicapa y poliester, son mejores estos últimos o da igual?

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *el potenciometro se llama asi ''con derivacion''
> multicapas o poliester son buenos los dos,mejores que lo simples ceramicos *


.                     .


----------



## Armandorf

entro para comentar que anda muy bien, lo alimente con +-15.8, no se calienta mucho, el muting cuando se lo apaga como se supone que funciona?, yo si lo dejo de alimentar mete un ruido horrible, empieza a recortar la salida hasta que se apaga del todo

reemplaze el a1048 por 2sA1015 gr y el c2878 por 2sc1815 gr
termine poniendo un pote comun y de ahi al switch del lowcut, hay alguna form de hacer el loudness con un pote comun?

saludos y gracias


----------



## MAXI2799

Chicos , veo que todos los que lo armaron y les funcionò armaron el completo.. saben si el simple funciona bien ? alguno logro hacerlo andar? , desde ya graciass

EDITO: me di cuenta que a carlitosferar le anda bienn, jaja... pero si cada un tiempo va a estallar el A1048 , es uun problemaa jaja volvio a suceder?

saludosss a todoss es excelente pre , me encanto desde la primera vez que lo vi


----------



## Armandorf

@ MAXI2799
mientras respetes los pines de los transistores va a funcionar, si reemplazas con los bc 547/8/9/50 y los BC557/8/9/60 vas a tener que doblar las patas, sino busca uno con la misma disposicion, yo con los transistores que puse anda bien.

el pre simple es igual al completo pero con pote comun y sin los tres switchs(todo lo qe viene antes de los capacitores de 10uf)
------

Alguno que haya comprado en capital el potenciometro con derivacion, donde lo encontro?

para los que saben, cuales son las ventajas de usar los originales, en los datasheet salen como para aplicaciones de muting, mejoraria algo?

saludos


----------



## elmono1

hola muy buen post es muy bueno el trabajo que hicistes y te agradesco que lo hallas compartido con nosotros la verdad tengo una duda el transistor c2875 o algo parecido me pueden pasar los reemplazos o algo parecido yo vivo en argentina y no los puedo conseguir por ningun lado t*A*mb*IÉN* los busque por el eca vrt 2009 que lo tengo en mi pc ( lo quiero subir a la pag pero nose como)


----------



## Armandorf

elmono1 dijo:


> hola muy buen post es muy bueno el trabajo que hicistes y te agradesco que lo hallas compartido con nosotros la verdad tengo una duda el transistor c2875 o algo parecido me pueden pasar los reemplazos o algo parecido yo vivo en argentina y no los puedo conseguir por ningun lado t*A*mb*IÉN* los busque por el eca vrt 2009 que lo tengo en mi pc ( lo quiero subir a la pag pero nose como)



fijate que mas arriba yo puse los reemplazos que use, y mas atras varios mas comentaron tambien los TRs que usaron.
el pre anda muy lindo, si llegas a encontrar el pote con derivacion, me vendria barbaro que me pases el lugar

para subir algo a la pagina,ponelo como archivo adjunto(aunque creo que es muy grande el archivo y excederias el limite)
si no entra,  pone un enlace a un hosting donde este el archivo

saludos


----------



## juan9219

primero de todo muchas gracias ricardodeni por el preampli, es excelente segundo puedo usar diodos 1n4007 o cualquier otro diodo en ves de los 11n4148?? es que me olvide de comprarlos
saludos


----------



## juan9219

Nachouqz dijo:


> a la salida del preamplificador  ahi dejo una imagen , esta bien conectado uso los 7815 y 7915



tenes 2 capacitores al lado del pote de medios mal puestos, parece ser ese el problema


----------



## alex2000

Hola saludos estoy muy entuciasmado con este pre, voy a armarlo tal como esta en el diagrama que publicaron en este foro, este pre se le puede conectar a cualquier tipo de amplificador o hay recomendados de baja media o alta potencia? Y con este diseÑo tiene cero ruido con sus voltajes correspondientes? Muchas gracias  antemano.


----------



## josej44

Saludos a todos, como hago para solucionar lo del potenciometro con derivacion, no lo he podido conseguir.
Lei en el post que se puede hacer una adaptacion, les agradeceria me ayudaran con esto.


----------



## djwash

josej44 dijo:


> Saludos a todos, como hago para solucionar lo del potenciometro con derivacion, no lo he podido conseguir.
> Lei en el post que se puede hacer una adaptacion, les agradeceria me ayudaran con esto.



En el mensaje numero 10 subio el autor un pcb sin ese potenciometro...


----------



## alex2000

hola saludos a todos , les comento que estoy probando  el pre gemeni 700 y la verdad es que funciona de locura buen sonido, y eso que en el balance le coloque un pote de 100k lo unico que le noto es un pequeño zumbido pero no se si sera por que no lo tengo metido en el chasis o ay algo que pueda hacer para suprimir dicho sumbido? el que tenga uno funcionando fiel sonido que me comente que le hizo. saludos desde colombia by by...


----------



## josej44

Acabo de terminar el pre sencillo y funciono a la primera, con un sonido excelente.  Lo tengo con el  AMPLIFICADOR DE 400 WATIOS COMPLEMENTARIO de Construyasuvideorockola.com 
Tiene buenos bajos y eso que no le tengo unos parlantes de la potencia del amplificador.
Les dejo una fotografias.



Estas son las fotos


----------



## djwash

Te quedo muy bien, que lo disfrutes!

Los cables de alimentacion del ampli y salida de parlantes son muy finos, parecen de fuente de PC (0.75mm2), deberias pones cables de 2,5mm2, tene en cuenta eso, sino vas a tener caida de tension y eso suena feito.


----------



## josej44

Gracias, los cambiare.


----------



## eleccortez

como seria la coneccion de un preamplificador para microfono . como lo remarcado en el adjunto y audio probeniente de salida de auricular de pc 
a entrada de amplificador ? y que se pueda usar las dos  a la vez 

el amplificador no tiene preamplificador pero de salida de auriculares funciona bien .


----------



## cheche333

buen aporte lo estoy armando no gaste mucha plata encontre un sustituto similar al 5532 ^^ es el 4558 segun sus datasheet en la pagina de nte dan al mismo AO!! y ya habia comprado varios hace tiempo  en lo q arme publico mis primeras foticos al foro


----------



## cheche333

existe alguna manera de usar un pote normal sustituyendo el pote con derivacion!! eso es lo unico que me falta y me tiene trancado, agradeceria sus respuestas
SALUDOS


----------



## djwash

Si, leyendo con atencion y armando la version que no lo lleva https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/#post250192

Saludos...


----------



## djdrako

este pre esta ex*C*elente.... a*H*ora si en ves de ponerle inter*R*uptores le pones botones... pasaria a preamplificador con killer... que para mi gusto son supe*R* bueno y las me*Z*clas salen mas limpias


----------



## SERGIOD

ricardodeni dijo:


> Hola, dejo un aporte, este es un preamplificador estereo que tengo en el trabajo y la verdad es que suena excelente, no pude conseguir el circuito ni el service manual asi que lo desarmé, levanté el circuito y le diseñé un PCB.
> 
> cuenta con los siguientes controles:
> -graves
> -medios
> -agudos
> -balance
> -mute
> -low cut
> -loudness
> -volumen
> 
> hay partes que tiene el original que no las incluí:
> -entrada de microfono
> -entrada de fono
> -salida de auriculares
> -boton mute
> -tape monitor
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> El pre trabaja con dos NE5532 y en la salida tiene 3 transistores que cumplen la funcion de mutear el pre durante unos segundos cuando se enciende y de mutearlo en el instante en que se apaga.
> como todo pre con funcion loudness necesita un pote de volumen con derivacion que es complicado de conseguir, pero se puede adaptar el que consigan mediante cables y en caso de no conseguirlo se anula la funcion loudness y listo.
> 
> bueno, dejo el archivo comprimido en donde esta el circuito y el PCB, unas fotos del que armé yo (no tienen buena calidad ) y un link con el video en el que mariano (mnicolau) lo esta probando ya que el tambien lo armó.
> 
> video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYPaxZmI2FE
> 
> muchas gracias mariano por tomarte el trabajo de hacer el video
> 
> ahhh tambien dejo el PDF del manual de usuario del PA7000 que es un modelo mas nuevo, la diferencia es que este es plateado y tiene salida XLR , pero las especificaciones son las mismas.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> PD.: los valores de resistencias que figuran en el circuito son los originales, en caso de no conseguirlos que es lo mas probable ( ni mariano ni yo los conseguimos ) hay que poner el valor comercial mas proximo, por ejemplo 300 ohm colocar 330 ohm.



Super genial tu pre pero no se si tienes incluyendo la entrada de microfono

El que hizo josej44 es el pre simple si no me equivoco; por ende esta bien diseñado (no hay errores)
pero no se si tendran el pre simple mas la entrada de microfono

PD: adjunto el pre simple que descargue de aqui


----------



## fabio1

alguien me pude ayudar hize el pre gemeni pa 700 y no me funciona  low cut,loudnees y el treble,alguien sabe si hay que modificar algo??


----------



## Mat-Corr

revisando encontrè este buen aporte, bien Ricardodeni, pero o no encontre o no leei disculpen si no lo vi pero quiero armar este buen pre pero queria saber si con una fuente de +22 , 0 y -22 rms me funcionara?


----------



## fabio1

para que no arriegues como un 7815 y un 7915 para tener la alimentacion exacta...cualquier cosa pregunta


----------



## alex2000

hola saludos a todos yo arme el pre gemeni  el sonido es muy bueno pero, no se por que se estan dañando tan seguido los diodos, comienza con un ruido que a medida que se le sube el volumen comienza a gaguear hasta dañarse, la solucion que busque fue quitarlos o quien me tiene una solucion a este problema para que me ayude o lo dejo trabajando sin ellos? chaoo


----------



## Armandorf

como te anda el mute? creo que son para pasar aterna a continua y alimentar los pequenos Trs, CREO

a mi nunca me anduvo bien el mute, lo demas perfecto, algo debo haber hecho mal,use bc 547 557..no se

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa el transistor y las pistas del transistor si no ay algún corto,
estas mencionando los dos diodos del automuting no?
a mi me anduvo bien esa sección,guíense por el esquema


----------



## royalex

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ay un capacitor de 47 mf electrolitico que esta conectado a la patita numero 4 del ic y una resistencia de 100 ohm ,no esta al reves o es que va conectado asi con el positivo a chasis¿¿esta justo devajo de la ficha de alimentacion +15 -15 gnd
> ya lo estoy armando
> saludos
> 
> bueno e terminado  de armar el pre,funciona de 10,pero e batallado un poco con pistas en cortos[culpa mia].le ise algunos cambios en ves de los 2 transistores c2875 coloque dos c3189 ,en lugar del a1048  ,coloque un a1015 ,un capacitor electrolitico al reves de como esta en la serigrafia.
> algunos capasitores del control de tonos no consegui y puse otros valores
> la llave molex con retencion del mute no funcionava asi que le puse dos puentes a las dos patitas libres de la llave asia chasis,aora si funciona el mute.
> en lugar de los 5532 coloque un tl072 y un an6558s .la alimentacion no use +15 -15 .
> estoy usando +6 -6 volt,con esa tencion logre los mejores resultados ,los +6 -6 sin regular
> .tengo disponible +17 -17 volt y no funciona con esa tencion,con +12 -12 no me gusto el sonido .los potenciometros use de 25 k  ,para el volumen use un pote de 100k con derivacion ,que no medi en cuanto deriba ,bueno anda y muy bien ,todos los potenciometros los conecte con cable plano unos 10 centimetros pot pote y no mete ruido ,
> espero les sirva por si no les funciona de una asi lo echan a andar
> gracias por todo amigos del foro,
> mucha suerte



hola el trafo tiene que ser 6+ 0  6-?


----------



## djwash

royalex dijo:


> hola el trafo tiene que ser 6+ 0  6-?



Tanto te costaba leer todo el tema antes de preguntar???

Unos mensajes mas adelante se responde tu pregunta, y de paso aprendes algo...



mnicolau dijo:


> Ese capacitor *debe* ir con el positivo a masa, ya que es el filtrado de la rama negativa y en estas, el mayor potencial está en Gnd...
> Colocar al revés ese capacitor te puede estar metiendo ruido en el pre, dalo vuelta y volvé a probar con las tensiones propuestas.
> 
> Saludos







el-rey-julien dijo:


> siii tenes razon ,como no me di cuenta antes,saque el casitor lo puse como esta en esquema y funciona mejor ,probe con varias tenciones y funciona en todas vien,
> entonces era por eso que no me funcionaba bien en 12,17, volt,se ponia en corto el capa ,ya mil gracias
> no puedo creer como me confundi todavia,error de novato mal ,grasias que no estallo en mi rostro ,miro y miro el esquema y esta bien clarito ,seme paso upp


----------



## royalex

royalex dijo:


> hola el trafo tiene que ser 6+ 0  6-?



con solo lee mas atras es suficiente 
y pregunto por que estoy aprendiendo


----------



## Braian111

Hola, amigos de foros de electronica, mi nombre es Braian y queria preguntarle si alguno de ustedes tiene el pcb, en modo "mirror" de este pre, en sus dos variantes, (pre normal y pre simple) porque no poseo impresora para sacar en modo espejo el diseño. Gracias.


----------



## tatajara

no lo puedes cambiar en las funciones de la impresora ? previo a imprimir?
saludos


----------



## chacarock

eso lo podes hacer con el paint, tranquilamente, es verdad que los controladores de las impresoras, por lo menos las que conosco, no traen la opcion de espejar, 
saludos


----------



## djwash

Cuando lo mandas a imprimir windows o lo que sea que uses te tiene que dar la opcion "Mirror"...


----------



## Braian111

Hola, lo que pasa es que justo tengo mi impresora averiada, por lo tanto, tengo que ir a un ciber local. Para el colmo la impresora no se porque no mostrava dicha funcion, asi que de todas formas, tuve que editarlas con winmp y rotarlas para el metodo de serigrafia. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## zombiesss

Hola, he montado el pre mini,y funciona bastante bien, pero tengo un problema con el control de balance. Cuando dejo el potenciometro en medio, se escuche bien, pero si lo giro en un sentido u otro, el sonido distorsiona. Ya he probado con otro potenciometro igual y hace lo mismo. ¿se puede anular este potenciometro? ¿habria que hacer un puente o poner alguna resistencia?
Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

fijate que seguro te falto un puente o alguna pista cortada.
el que arme yo no distorciona


----------



## zombiesss

el-rey-julien dijo:


> fijate que seguro te falto un puente o alguna pista cortada.
> el que arme yo no distorciona



He revisado toda la placa otra vez, y no veo nada raro. lo unico que no pude conseguir el valor de alguna resistencia, y coloque en  2 resistencias en serie para poder hacer el valor exacto.
Los condensadores son todos los indicados y los potenciometros de 20K, no los consegui, pero puse de 22K.
No se me ocurre nada mas que comprobar. Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

No encontré el esquema del previo *con balance* oops: tampoco busque mucho) pero en el diseño del impreso dice que el potenciómetro de balance es de 2 * *250 KΩ* ¿ De que valor colocaste ?


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> No encontré el esquema del previo *con balance* oops: tampoco busque mucho) pero en el diseño del impreso dice que el potenciómetro de balance es de 2 * *250 KΩ* ¿ De que valor colocaste ?



Lo he puesto exactamente de 250K, pero tiene que haber algo mas, ya que anoche cuando probe el pre, lo hice con volumen bajito. Ahora lo acabo de probar otra vez con volumen normal, y resulta que ya esta distorsionando, sin tocar el balance, y cuando mueves el balance, distorsiona aun mas.
El pre lo estoy probando en 2 amplificadores distintos, uno es el Ampeg rev 2.1, con el que no se lleva nada bien, porque mete un zumbido impresionante, y el otro con el harman kardon, con este ultimo ruido cero, pero en ambos, la distorsion esta presente. ¿Puede que sea por el tipo de amplificador y la ganancia de entrada? ¿habria que cambiar las resistencias de entrada o de salida?
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Habría que buscar el diagrama del previo y verificar si puede funcionar sin balance para hacer una prueba.

¿ Que le estas mandando a la entrada como señal ?
¿ Cual de las 2 versiones armaste ?


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> Habría que buscar el diagrama del previo y verificar si puede funcionar sin balance para hacer una prueba.
> 
> ¿ Que le estas mandando a la entrada como señal ?
> ¿ Cual de las 2 versiones armaste ?



En la entrada de señal, le pongo la salida del pc, y tambien he probado con un Ipod, en ambos casos distorsiona, con cualquier volumen de las fuentes.
La version que arme, fue la del pre simple.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> En la entrada de señal, le pongo la salida del pc, y tambien he probado con un Ipod, en ambos casos distorsiona, con cualquier volumen de las fuentes.
> La version que arme, fue la del pre simple.



¿ A que nivel de señal está la PC ?
¿ Probaste ir disminuyendo la señal de salida de la PC ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

son 11 puentes en total ,están todos ?


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ A que nivel de señal está la PC ?
> ¿ Probaste ir disminuyendo la señal de salida de la PC ?



Si, incluso casi al minimo suena distorsion.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> son 11 puentes en total ,están todos ?



¿11? yo solo tengo 6


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> son 11 puentes en total ,están todos ?



 Yo cuento *6* puentes en la versión mini y *7* en la full 


 Otra vez el Lemur con el perejil


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo conte 11  puentes en la full
no no perejil no ,espera que los cuentos de nuevo  , si son 11 puentes,subo la imagen y cuéntelas ustedes mismos,ojo que hay un puente que parece uno pero son dos,ese puente es que siempre se confunden,esta cerca del tl
son las lineas azules ,estaremos hablando de la misma placa?,
cuando yo la arme ,se me pasaron unos puentes y luego tuve algunos problemas con la parte del mute


----------



## BenjyLima

ricardodeni dijo:


> pachi2009 y pako_yanke aca dejo el PDF de la serigrafia del pre simple sin los pads, ahora se pueden ver bien los valores y aclaré los diodos.
> 
> saludos.


este en esta serigrafia donde estan esas tres barras o interruptores ,pulsadores por favor dime que son y por que no lo pusiste en la serigrafia


----------



## JOHANA123

Woo Exelente aporte ,vi el video  del pre en youtobe y se ve muy bueno y bastante sencillo el unico problema seria el control de volumen con derivacion ,jeje pero con cablecitos y mucha imaginacion queda
un saludo al foro , lo que mas me gusto del pre es el circuito de mute se podria usar para aplicaciones en otros pre's un poco mas sencillos o inclusive armar una nueva placa mas sencilla ,bueno con imaginacion y mucho conocimiento recolectado del foro se puede...saludos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Covertal

Hola gente forera, estoy armando un amplif. con 2 TDA7294  para estereo y 2 TDA7293 en puente para sub, o sea un 2.1, y quiero armarle un pre y este gemini PA700 me gusto, bastante completo, lo que me faltaría es agregarle un control de sub tal vez parametrico que me sugieren? tengo 2 parlantes leea de 150w 8oms para colocarlos en serie en una caja que todavia no me decido por cual, si pasa bajos, cerrada o con tunel, bueno pero ese es tema de otro foro tal vez. gracias por su atencion 
Alberto


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos ,,,armé el PRE VERSION SIMPLE. pero la salida MID o medio no me funciona. usé un tl 072 en vez de un ne 5532 , las pistas estan bien. la fuente tambien (15.0.-15), los componentes estan correctamente colocados. alguien me dice que es por una resistencia de mayor o menos valor, pero no estoy seguro..El POTE es de 20k .Si alguien sube por favor el esquema le agradesco o cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar....anexo fotos.


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:


> hola a todos ,,,armé el PRE VERSION SIMPLE. pero la salida MID o medio no me funciona. usé un tl 072 en vez de un ne 5532 , las pistas estan bien. la fuente tambien (15.0.-15), los componentes estan correctamente colocados. alguien me dice que es por una resistencia de mayor o menos valor, pero no estoy seguro..El POTE es de 20k .Si alguien sube por favor el esquema le agradesco o cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar....anexo fotos.



​
¿ Que significa que los medios no te funcionan ?
¿ El potenciómetro no regula ?
¿ No hay medios ?
¿¿¿???


----------



## Mat-Corr

Le doy respuesta amigo fogonazo : Entiendo que la salida de MID o medios es regulada por el potenciometro, es decir yo regulo la voz o voces de la cancion que esté sonando en ese momento , es decir aumento la voz o la disminuyo y esto no sucede a eso me refiero en el post que escribí , aclaro el potenciometro está bueno y lo coloque de 20 k sin embargo lo cambie por otro y la cosa sigue igual


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:


> Le doy respuesta amigo fogonazo : Entiendo que la salida de MID o medios es regulada por el potenciometro, es decir yo regulo la voz o voces de la cancion que esté sonando en ese momento , es decir aumento la voz o la disminuyo y esto no sucede a eso me refiero en el post que escribí , aclaro el potenciometro está bueno y lo coloque de 20 k sin embargo lo cambie por otro y la cosa sigue igual



Revisa el valor del capacitor cerámico que dice *183 (0,018uF o 1,8nF)*, la resistencia de *36KΩ* y la de *24KΩ*


----------



## diodoled

Alguien mas armo este pre en su version simple? Me interesa mucho saber con seguridad porque no desearia tener problemas de ruido como los que se mencionaron antes, ya se que el pre simple funciona pero quisiera que alguien que lo haya armado me confirme que no mete ruidos o algun otro detalle.


----------



## Fogonazo

diodoled dijo:


> Alguien mas armo este pre en su version simple? Me interesa mucho saber con seguridad porque no desearia tener problemas de ruido como los que se mencionaron antes, ya se que el pre simple funciona pero quisiera que alguien que lo haya armado me confirme que no mete ruidos o algun otro detalle.



Si lo armas bien, funciona bien. 

Si lo armas mal funcionará mal 

Casi siempre los ruidos son fallas en el armado.


----------



## jhonrafael23

Yo lo arme y anda de maravilla


----------



## diodoled

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, era lo que necesitaba saber. A armarlo entonces!!!


----------



## Mat-Corr

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisa el valor del capacitor cerámico que dice *183 (0,018uF o 1,8nF)*, la resistencia de *36KΩ* y la de *24KΩ*




Hola a todos.....sigo con el mismo problema Ya hice estos cambios que me recomendaron( los que ven arriba) , pero sigo sin que el potenciometro me regule los medios ( aclaro el potenciometro está bueno y con la referencia que es 20 k)........ como tambien el NE 5532.......bueno espero otra ayuda mas.


----------



## Vindiesel

does the service manual or original schematic is available?


----------



## moonwalker

hola Carlos Correa ; Si no te regula el potenciómetro de los medios es porque debes tener alguna pista cortada que conecta el circuito a dicho pote. Puedas que tengas algún error de diseño de PCB así que analiza la tarjeta con el diagrama y encontrarás la pifia. 
Hi Vindiesel , If you want the schematic of this preamp, you can get it in the first page, This scheme works fine 100%..Remember using a translator because this is a forum at which Spanish is the main and only language..


----------



## IVANLUUJOA

Buenas Colegas! Estoy realizando el susodicho PRE-GEMINI-PA700 posteado aquí mismo (hice la serigrafía porque en un 1er momento no la hallé), se me desplazó un poco de lugar pero espero que los resultados sean grandiosos como han mencionado en el hilo. 


Atte:IvanElectric

Saludos!


----------



## snipero

Por ahí vamos, es la versión simple pero le agregué el micrófono.


----------



## IVANLUUJOA

Buenas tardes! Alguien sabe como hacer un potenciómetro como el que se necesita para el volumen? Porque acá en Bs.As. buscando en ML no encontré uno con derivación y 7 pines.
Como para no perder la función Loudness, de todas maneras como se pondría un potenciómetro tandém perdiendo la función antes mencionada?

Gracias! Saludos!

IvanElectric


----------



## DJ T3

Pasate por acá (o lee todo el post de paso); Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 watts)


----------

